# Food Suggestions



## Froggydog (Jan 2, 2007)

I am looking for any and all suggestions regarding dry dog foods. I have a 12 1/2 year old GSD and would like to switch foods. I am currently feeding ProPlan but want to switch to a holistic or organic brand. He is thin and I would love for him to put on a few pounds. I read many articles that say high protein for the senior to keep their weight up but my vet said lower protein becuase it is hard on the kidneys and liver. Any advice or suggestions are greatly appreciated.


----------



## BlackGSD (Jan 4, 2005)

Hopefully whoever has the links will see this and post the links to the "studies" that say the old "protien is hard on the kidneys and liver" way of thinking is false.


----------



## LisaT (Feb 7, 2005)

Your vet hasn't kept up with the data:


<span style="color: #000099">*Proteins, Kidneys, Senior Dogs (B-Naturals)*</span>
http://www.b-naturals.com/newsletter/proteins-kidneys-senior-dogs/

<span style="color: #000099">*Diet and the Older Dog (WDJ)*</span>
http://www.dogaware.com/wdjseniordiets.html

<span style="color: #000099">*Pet food safety: dietary protein.*</span>
Laflamme DP.
Top Companion Anim Med. 2008 Aug;23(3):154-7.
Nestlé Purina PetCare Research, St. Louis, MO, USA.
[email protected]

The goal of this article was to review the evidence surrounding the risks posed by insufficient or excessive dietary protein. Dietary protein is required to provide essential amino acids and replenish protein reserves. When intake is deficient, protein turnover slows and lean body mass is gradually depleted. These changes lead to increased morbidity and mortality. Dogs can maintain nitrogen balance (typically used to define minimum requirements in adults), yet be in a protein-depleted state due to physiologic adaptations. Preservation of protein turnover and lean body mass requires about threefold more protein than nitrogen balance. The ability of excess dietary protein to induce renal pathology was studied in both dogs with chronic kidney failure and older dogs without kidney failure.* Numerous studies have confirmed that protein does not adversely affect the kidneys. However, phosphorus- and protein-restricted diets are clinically beneficial in dogs with existing chronic kidney failure. Protein restriction for healthy older dogs is not only unnecessary, it can be detrimental. Protein requirements actually increase by about 50% in older dogs, while their energy requirements tend to decrease. When insufficient protein is provided, it can aggravate the age-associated loss of lean body mass and may contribute to earlier mortality. Older dogs should receive at least 25% of their calories from protein, typically provided by diets containing at least 7 g protein/100 Kcal ME.*


I think that some of the fish diets now are great for seniors.


----------



## balakai (Feb 9, 2005)

My 14 year old lab mix is currently eating The Honest Kitchen mixed with raw venison or beef heart for breakfast, but he does get kibble for dinner. He gets a mix of 2/3 EVO and 1/3 regular adult Innova. 

~Kristin


----------



## BowWowMeow (May 7, 2007)

My 13.5 yo old, Chama, is eating a mix of Orijen Senior and Orijen 6 fresh fish. She also gets lots of extras and a raw food snack at night. She is doing GREAT on the Orijen. Switching her to a grain free, high protein diet has worked out very well for her. She's been on it for 2 years now. She ate Canine Caviar before the Orijen and did really well on that too.


----------



## Froggydog (Jan 2, 2007)

Well, I think I read every website I could find on dog food / nutrition! It is so overwhelming but I finally decided on Instinct grain free chicken. I hope I made a good choice. I feel terrible for what I have fed him all these years, but hopefully, he will do even better on this. One of my two small female mix breeds has a bladder infection and triple phosphate crystals in her urine right now so I am hoping a high protein, grain free diet will help acidify her urine so she doesn't get it again. Thanks for all of your advice. Let me know what you think of my choice!


----------



## BowWowMeow (May 7, 2007)

The grain free food should definitely help with the bladder infection. I would lean towards a more novel protein though--lots of older dogs have trouble with chicken and turkey b/c they're the most common protein sources. However, your dogs might be fine with chicken, just thinking out loud.









Also, remember that you need to switch them over slowly so that their system can become accustomed to the higher level of protein.


----------



## ninhar (Mar 22, 2003)

Nature's Variety Instinct is an excellent food for your senior.


----------



## LisaT (Feb 7, 2005)

> Originally Posted By: RubyGirlWell, I think I read every website I could find on dog food / nutrition! It is so overwhelming but I finally decided on Instinct grain free chicken. I hope I made a good choice. I feel terrible for what I have fed him all these years, but hopefully, he will do even better on this. ......


We all have had dogs that were the first to teach us lessons - what is important is how we respond to those lessons. Great job on the switch -- congratulations!


----------

